# قطعة ارض تحدت المهندسين (هل من مهندس؟)



## waled_26 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعه عايز رسمه لقطعة الارض دى لان المهندسين احتارو فيها هى 115 متر مستطيلة منتظمة 12.5*9.25 على ناصيه شارع بحرى 9.25 متر وشارع غربى 12.5 متر والقبلى والشرقى بنفس الاطوال ولكنهم جيران اريد فى الدور الارضى غرفتين وصاله وجراج لسيارة واريد فى الدور المتكرر 3 غرف وصاله (ريسبشن كبير) ويوجد بروز فى الادوار المتكررة 0.60 سم والمنور (السماوى) فى حدود 8 او 9 متر اريد رسمه لكى اعطيها للمهندس حتى يعتمدها لانى عرضتها على اكثر من مهندس لكنهم احتارو فيها اسف على الاطاله مرفق كروكى لموقع الارض قطعتى باللون الازرق ارجو الاهتمام وشكرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ/ وليد المحترم
أرفق لك إقتراح للتصميم الذي تريد ، عله يناسبك
وبالتوفيق


----------



## waled_26 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*شــكـــــــــــرا*

احييك على تفكيرك المستنير واذا ممكن تعملى هذا الرسم بالابعاد اى المقاسات واريد حمام واحد فقط لاغير وهل يمكن فى المستقبل ان اقتطع جزء من الصاله الكبيرة كغرفة على اساس ان تكون غرفه نوم رئيسيه وغرفه بنات وغرفه صبيان وعلى كل حال اشكرك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ/ وليد المحترم
أولاً .. لا شكر على واجب ، وأرجو أن يكون الإقتراح قد نال رضاك
ثانياً .. أفضل وجود تواليت (حمام إضافي) لكثرة عدد أفراد الأسرة ، ما شاء الله ، وكذلك لإستخدام الضيوف
ثالثاً .. أنا حليت المعضلة (كما تسميها أنت ، وبالتأكيد هناك حلول أخرى) بتحقيق متطلباتك .. أما مسألة إضافة/إستقطاع جزأ لإضافة غرفة نوم جديدة .. فهذه مقاولة أخرى لم نتفق عليها .
الحقيقة إضافة غرفة نوم شيء ممكن .. المشكلة أن دخولها سيكون من صالة المعيشة وهذا غير مقبول . أما إضافة حمام مع الغرفة الإضافية فمعناه إنك ناوي على الشر .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (11 نوفمبر 2010)

طلبك مجاب على عينى وراسى
إعطينا فرصة


waled_26 قال:


> يا جماعه عايز رسمه لقطعة الارض دى لان المهندسين احتارو فيها هى 115 متر مستطيلة منتظمة 12.5*9.25 على ناصيه شارع بحرى 9.25 متر وشارع غربى 12.5 متر والقبلى والشرقى بنفس الاطوال ولكنهم جيران اريد فى الدور الارضى غرفتين وصاله وجراج لسيارة واريد فى الدور المتكرر 3 غرف وصاله (ريسبشن كبير) ويوجد بروز فى الادوار المتكررة 0.60 سم والمنور (السماوى) فى حدود 8 او 9 متر اريد رسمه لكى اعطيها للمهندس حتى يعتمدها لانى عرضتها على اكثر من مهندس لكنهم احتارو فيها اسف على الاطاله مرفق كروكى لموقع الارض قطعتى باللون الازرق ارجو الاهتمام وشكرا


----------



## waled_26 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

منتظر ردك *مهندس / ملاك اسكندر* وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## waled_26 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر خاص للمهندس حسن مشهور


----------



## waled_26 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يوجد فكرة عند مهندس لرسم قطعة الارض اريد ان افاضل بين الرسومات واكرر ريسبشن كبير لو تكرمتم


----------



## حسن مشهور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ / وليد المحترم
كل عام وأنت بألف خير
أرفق هذا المقترح لعله يجيب على أسئلتك .. وبالتوفيق





طبعاً غرف النوم صغيرة ، وبإنتظار فكرة الأخ/ ملاك .. أتمنى أن تكون أفضل من هذه .​


----------



## حسن مشهور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكنك إضافة حمام إذا أردت .


----------



## waled_26 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر خاص جدا جدا جدا للمهندس المحترم حسن مشهور وادعو الله ان يزيدك من علمة
*


----------



## waled_26 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الرسومات


----------



## العقبى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله 
جهد ممتاز


----------



## waled_26 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المرور


----------



## topdesigner722 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انا رأى متواضع اذا تقبلوته(الصالة تكون بجوار السلم وغرف النوم تكون مكان الصاله فمن غير الطبيعى ان ادخل من الباب الرئيسى اجد نفسى فى منطقة غرف النوم فاذا لاحظنا جميعا فى حاله اذا جاء ضيوف الى البيت عشان يذهبو الى الصاله سيمرون على جميع غرف النوم) ..............تحياتى


----------



## waled_26 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

رأى صائب وتم أخذه فى الاعتبار


----------



## حسن مشهور (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
طبعاً كلام منطقي جداً .. وسبق وأن قدمت حلاً يعكس هكذا فكرة في مشاركة سابقة .
وأذكر بأن هذا كان طلبك أخ/ وليد .
وبإنتظار أفكار أخرى من الزملاء .
وبالتوفيق​


----------

